# Crouching and crawling



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I sat up for a while last night just watching Liam run around his cage - wheeling, pooping, digging, the gamut - and he started doing something weird. He would be running (on the cage floor, not on the wheel) when all of a sudden he would crouch down and kind of drag himself along the ground, kind of like a person would if they were crawling through a tight space. It looked like his tummy was touching the liner, but it was pretty dark, so I can't be sure. He would do this for maybe a second or two, then pop up and start exploring away again. I was watching him for maybe 15 minutes and saw him do it several times. 

Anyone know what this is about? Or am I overreacting? (Probably.)


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman does this some times as well. He'll usually scurry around for a while, then just flop down, crawl along the floor, sigh, and then just lay there for a minute. It looks silly when he flops from a jogging pace - almost like he's trying to slide across the fleece. I think Liam's just being a regular, nutty hedgie. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I figured as much, but it never hurts to make sure! The only thought I had is maybe his stomach was itchy, but I'm sure there would have been easier maneuvers to try for that. 

'Nutty' is DEFINITELY the way to describe them. :roll:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds like the Commando crawl to me!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Possibly could it be part of the boy time "thingie"????     

Kathy


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

KathyTNY said:


> Possibly could it be part of the boy time "thingie"????
> 
> Kathy


Oh dear, never thought of that. Liam isn't exactly private (boys!) so it could well be. I guess as long as he's happy, I'm happy.

Also... Commando Crawl! Love it! Maybe he should get a camo snuggle bag like Snarf.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

KathyTNY said:


> Possibly could it be part of the boy time "thingie"????
> 
> Kathy


Not in Norman's case at least. He'll some times flop on his side and wriggle a little to inch forward. When it is boy time, he's much more direct (though usually in the privacy of his igloo or late at night). :roll:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Is his back sort of hunched? Sandy does this all the time when I have him out in the house playing. It seems to me that he's trying to wipe his boy parts on the floor? Maybe to like mark it with his scent or something? Because I notice he does it in all different areas.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My boy Loken does this same behavior too. It happens most often after he first wakes up for the night. Sometimes he will stretch too when he does it and it makes his back quills look so funny and cute at the same time because it makes the skin look loose and wrinkly kinda of. I know it sounds gross but I've also seem him do it after he goes potty and will do it right at the entrance before he goes into his house like he don't want to track anything in.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

@Galvon & Hedgieonboard: maybe it IS a cleaning thing, I never thought about that! He just using the liner as hedgie toilet paper!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

